# Went from Oberon/K2 to Kindle Cover/DX = Happier?!



## saniko (Jun 12, 2009)

All,

I had an Oberon Black Sky Dragon and Kindle 2 that I loved dearly but sold off so that I could purchase a Kindle DX and eventually an Oberon.

I decided I would get a Kindle DX cover in the interim.  Shockingly, I'm happy enough with the DX cover that I'm not going to purchase on Oberon!

Why?  The leather is not even comparable, but provides enough protection.  It looks professional enough for me to take to the office.  I absolutely love the magnetic closure and the clip-on much better than the corners on the Oberon.  I miss the charm and the elegance of the Oberon but the DX cover just feels right.... for some strange reason it feels lighter than the K2+Oberon as well.

I'm pretty impressed with it.  It seems like Amazon finally got this right.  Whether you are waiting for your Oberon or are just looking for a cheaper cover, I highly recommend the standard DX case

Take care,
-saniko


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Surprisingly, I tend to agree.  

I LOVE the Oberon covers.  When I ordered the DX I included the Amazon cover just to protect it until Oberson (or others) released their DX versions.  I've read many negative comments on the Amazon covers, so I really wasn't expecting much, but to my surprise, it's really not bad at all.  I do like the hinge system better than velcro or corners, and the cover folds back nicely for reading.  My biggest disappointment is that it doesn't have a closure.

And yes, if you're planning to use it around the office, it is very professional looking.

I'm not saying that I won't eventually get an Oberon (or maybe a Noreve), but I am pleasantly surprised at the Amazon cover.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This is why I use an Oberon Journal with the Amazon Cover. <3 hinge system.  Though I am curious... I wonder if the Extra Large Journal will hold the DX case like the Large one holds the K2 case.  I'd be interested to hear if anyone tries this out.  Plus you could easily slip it out for when you need it more suitable for a professional work environment.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so glad you like but, but I too tend to disagree

I do not like this cover.. not for 50.00, while it is MUCH better then ones past (the magnet closure is nice) I don't like the leather and the hinges make me nervous.. that seems like alot of pressure for one corner.. for the weight of the DX. not even corners on the outside to hold it in.. plus I admit I like my girly colors   So once again another Amazon cover *HEY I TRIED) is going back.. I have a Medge platform on its way as we speak and that and my Oberon when they are out will be perfect


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi saniko:

Can you tell me where is the position of the magnetic enclosure?  Thanks.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I also like the Amazon Cover. I am going to buy the Medge platform Cover so I can stand it up when I am eating. It may be a little while before I ordered it because I just made this big purchase of the DX and the cover. I am not planing on taking the DX with me at this point. So the Amazon cover will work for me.


----------



## saniko (Jun 12, 2009)

I can barely feel them on the top right and bottom right of the cover.

Patriza makes a good point.  However, since it is an Amazon cover, I'm not too worried.  They have always repaired any potential damage from their covers.  Besides the hinges, it does have a really strong magnetic closure.

Seriously, Oberon should start considering adding some tech into their products.  The magnetic closure and the clip mechanism really do wonders for this crappy quality leather case.  I've had a number of people who we impressed by the case so far.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I have the amazon cover and have been really impressed with it


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

If you notice even Medge is not using the hinge for the DX.  Oberon has looked into it but it could be a patent/ cost  issue as well. I do like the magnets.. still not a hinge fan.  I just think it would put alot of stress on the device, well the way I install it anyway  

Just makes me nervouus, I have had to fight my kindle out of those clips more then once because I didn't get it straight in.. with my lack of coordination I could see that end up badly for me  and the kindle 

Anne

I have platforms for my K2 and love it and have one that should be here today in fact for the DX.  I will let you know how that works out..


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I would be grateful if someone could please let me know where the magnets are placed on the cover and what do they hold? I'm trying to imagine it but can't (I had the original Amazon K2 cover, but no magnets there!).

Thank you  !


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've found I like the hinges a lot for K2, but I was really suprised to see them used with the DX.  Just seemed like with the larger size and odd weight distribution/center of gravity, there's too much potential to see things go wrong.  Though I agree that if a DX breaks due to Amazon's cover, I can't imagine they wouldn't replace it.

I'm trying to figure out what the heck the magnets are sticking to; there must be some steel inside the case of the DX, or on the back surface?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the heck the magnets are sticking to; there must be some steel inside the case of the DX, or on the back surface?


Same here!?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you can't see them in fact you are not even sure they are there but your right it has to be something inside the case.. oh and a tip.. the magnets are strong so they are great with the DX in between them but take it out and it is NOT easy to open.. LOL..

there are magnets on both sides of the case.  they just shut tight to the Kindle


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the heck the magnets are sticking to; there must be some steel inside the case of the DX, or on the back surface?


Not sure, but it could be to the back of the DX, through the plastic.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

the magnets are on the front and back.. my guess is there are tiny magnets on both to line up with the DX cover


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Might have found them on the back; I think they're probably the two shiny silver rectangles near the left edge (in this picture which is shown with the back up; it's really the right side). I'm guessing small steel pieces rather than magnets, but it certainly could be either.










(from this link posted in the Let's Talk Kindle forum: http://www.rapidrepair.com/guides/kindle-dx/amazon-kindle-dx-disassembly-repair-guide.html)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> If you notice even Medge is not using the hinge for the DX. Oberon has looked into it but it could be a patent/ cost issue as well. I do like the magnets.. still not a hinge fan. I just think it would put alot of stress on the device, well the way I install it anyway
> 
> Just makes me nervouus, I have had to fight my kindle out of those clips more then once because I didn't get it straight in.. with my lack of coordination I could see that end up badly for me  and the kindle
> 
> ...


Patrizia I did not reallize that medge was not useing the hinge for their DX cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have only seen the executives and the platforms for the DX.. I am guessing maybe its  a weight issue  or a patent thing..not sure.. 

but on Amazon and on the Buymedge site there are no hinges for any DX products..


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I have only seen the executives and the platforms for the DX.. I am guessing maybe its a weight issue or a patent thing..not sure..
> 
> but on Amazon and on the Buymedge site there are no hinges for any DX products..


You right it may be a weight issue. I cannot wait to hear what you think of the platform from Medge.


----------

